# Hertfordshire School Library Service, December 2018



## KPUrban_ (Dec 3, 2018)

*Intro*
Our original plan for the day was to travel north to Lincolnshire but due to engineering works it was near impossible, this was plan b. We had know about this for ages and explorerX had went about a year ago but was caught in seconds.

*The Building*
The site itself is rather large and I suspect may have been a school at one stage. The site consisted of 4 main building with a couple of smaller portable cabins dotted about. Some of the buildings were dedicated to social counseling and other such stuff, with the main building being the library.

*The Explore*
After traveling down and having a quick look at the Shredded Wheat Factory on the way we made it to the site. Looking at the buildings it seemed almost impossible to enter anything, after some careful searching we had some luck. Overall we managed two buildings through some risky access points. 

*The Photos*​




































*Conclusion*
Not the most interesting explore neither the easiest it was a good look around.​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 3, 2018)

So if someone looks for a place with lots of windows to smash and paint some nonsense grafitti I think this one fits the bill. That's not decay that's mostly vandalism.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 3, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> So if someone looks for a place with lots of windows to smash and paint some nonsense grafitti I think this one fits the bill. That's not decay that's mostly vandalism.



It's a shame about the damage. Never the less it's still a good look around.


----------



## GroppingRhyme (Dec 3, 2018)

A real shame that there is so much damage done to the place.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 3, 2018)

GroppingRhyme said:


> A real shame that there is so much damage done to the place.



We had expected vandalism but not on this scale. It is a shame.


----------



## smiler (Dec 3, 2018)

You can only show what you see and sometimes the pond scum have screwed the site, you carry on and photograph whats there, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 3, 2018)

smiler said:


> You can only show what you see and sometimes the pond scum have screwed the site, you carry on and photograph whats there, Nicely Done, Thanks



Thanks man. The building was rather terrible due to the vandalism, although expected.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 5, 2018)

You suspect it was a school? It was a confirmed school in the 50s. And we didn't stop off at the shredded wheat factory on the way there.


----------



## old git (Dec 5, 2018)

ExplorerX said:


> You suspect it was a school? It was a confirmed school in the 50s. And we didn't stop off at the shredded wheat factory on the way there.


I thought shredded wheat was flattened now isn't it? Anyone?


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 5, 2018)

old git said:


> I thought shredded wheat was flattened now isn't it? Anyone?



The shredded Wheat is still there. Almost.



Abandoned_Factory_Demolished_KPUrbex by KPUrbex


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 5, 2018)

ExplorerX said:


> You suspect it was a school? It was a confirmed school in the 50s. And we didn't stop off at the shredded wheat factory on the way there.



I couldn't find anything to confirm that it definitely was a school.


----------



## Silverlight (Dec 6, 2018)

Every term, teachers used to fill in their library service request forms, stating the topic they were teaching that term. In due course a box of books would arrivewhich would be sent back at the end of term. Sometimes, we would get historical artefacts too. All gone now, swept away by the fact that there’s more information available,online...and for free. Ashame in my view. Orrible vandalism here though.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 10, 2018)

Silverlight said:


> Every term, teachers used to fill in their library service request forms, stating the topic they were teaching that term. In due course a box of books would arrivewhich would be sent back at the end of term. Sometimes, we would get historical artefacts too. All gone now, swept away by the fact that there’s more information available,online...and for free. Ashame in my view. Orrible vandalism here though.



Nice bit of info and history, thanks. The vandalism, as said, is awful but them things do happen.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 18, 2018)

If this is the one I think it is....it is most definitely a school. Is it near a Major motorway per chance KP?


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 19, 2018)

Priority 7 said:


> If this is the one I think it is....it is most definitely a school. Is it near a Major motorway per chance KP?



It's not necessarily next to one. And an old sign give the name of it as a library service.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 19, 2018)

In my day we had our library a seperate building from the school. What I'm reading here is a building which was used as a library for the school located in Hertfordshire.


----------



## Lolpeacock (Nov 25, 2021)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> In my day we had our library a seperate building from the school. What I'm reading here is a building which was used as a library for the school located in Hertfordshire.


I think more of a central hub to distribute library services to schools in the area. A central repository if you will.


----------

